# building chimney on a 10/12 pitch roof



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

So what do you guys use to get your scaffolding up and to make it safe when working on these steep pitches? Is there special bracing or even special scaffolding you use? I have a 13' tall chimney to build on a 10/12 pitch roof.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

If the chimney is going up the gable end then I just keep stacking my metal frames tied into the building.

If the chimney is going up past the gutter line then I tie the metal frame into the building and into the roof once I get past the gutter. 

If the chimney is coming through the roof then I tie the metal frames into the building at the gutter line and work off ladders secured to the platform on the metal frames. If the chimney is close to the ridge then I build the ladders out of 5/4 and hook over the ridge. 

Don't forget the harness.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

now thats always a lot of fun. Had to do more than a few like that, and finally had a welder build me a couple of roof jacks. Basically a sissor looking affair that stradled the roof ridge, (made it adjustable to accomodate different pitches) and capable of holding a 2x8 laying flat down the roof slope. On those 2x8s we could build up all sorts of platforms by bridging across from the ground scaffolding with out ever having to put a nail into the roof. Basically every thing was hung on the ridge. Have a couple of pictures around here somewhere, I'll look for them and post them up. Still have a pair of the jacks also (I think-it's been a long time since I took my trowel out). Looked into patening the things, but found out that liability issues would be cost prohibitive., and I felt like it would be way too much trouble at the time.

JVC


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys. Its coming up through the roof. Pretty much in the center of the house. I was thinking along the lines of what you have JVC. Rigging up some sort of roof braces being able to lay my walk plank on them and building my scaffolding on that. If you have pics I would love to see them. Maybe you want to sell them?:whistling


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

When I was tending I would build it on the outside and plank in.I used nails though.If not to the roof at least nailing the planks together.When saftey's an issue you go overboard.My scaffold was always overbuilt.I figured when the mason felt safe and wasn't hanging on to the saftey rails he was more productive.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*roof jacks*

i use roof jacks.i dont know where my dad got them,but they are factory built.they are two separate jacks that nail to the roof,a scaffold brace holds them together.there in a pipe on each that slides up and down to where it needs to be level.a bolt or 20 penny nail then keeps that secure.after that you plank across it like scaffold.from there you build however much scaffold you need.
i have them on the job right now,and if i can ill get a pic tommorow and post it for you 6.good luck


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Six,

Been trying to post up some picks of my roof saddles and also the roof jacks that stacker mentioned (bought mine from a local scaffolding company). Scanner has been giving me fits though, so while I'm out today, I'll get them scanned to a disk, and post up his evening
JVC


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

jvcstone said:


> Hey Six,
> 
> Been trying to post up some picks of my roof saddles and also the roof jacks that stacker mentioned (bought mine from a local scaffolding company). Scanner has been giving me fits though, so while I'm out today, I'll get them scanned to a disk, and post up his evening
> JVC


Thanks JVC! No rush over the weekend though. The wife and I are headed up north to the cabin for Memorial Day so I will be gone all til Monday night. I appreciate it though. Thanks! Have a nice Memorial Day all!


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Let's see if this works
Pick one is the roof saddle I had made. Actually made two pairs to help with some wierd set ups.

Pick 2&3 show some different set ups. In both, you can see the commersial roof jacks creating platforms also.
JVC


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

A picture's worth a thousand words.
Another thing I do sometimes is to set a platrorm in the middle of the stack and work from the inside out.Most of the stacks here are 8" block and by alternating stacked courses you can build one side up a good ways before stepping out and then building the scaffold side.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for the pics and help guys!


----------

